# 2 in 1 week



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just lost my 2 oldest bettas...a dull not so pretty PK female (got most of my attention lol) and my blue grizzle. Grizzle died from old age and swim bladder issues and the PK got a bad gill infection a day after her water change and died the next day.

Well at least they lived a good life and lived over a year longer than they would've in the cups.

BUT my 2 week old fry stuffing themselves with BBS makes it all better XP


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awwwh. Well, I'm sure you gave them the best possible care that you could, and they were probably really happy with you. c:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your fish. I'm glad the fry are doing well.


----------

